# MKV R32 Tire Load Index



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

standard load index is 92 and I just purchased some 19 x 8.5 wheels. I would like to run a 215 to get a little more stretch but the load rating is 85 (Dunlop Direzza 215/35/19), my local tire shop said they won't be able to mount them because of how low the index is. Is this unsafe? Is it necessary to move up to a 225/35/19 to get the load index up to 88?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

If you don't plan on driving the car you'll be fine. Jk The best reason I've heard to discourage using a tire with an inadequate load rating is - if you were to be involved in an accident the insurance company may potentially find you at fault for using improper or unsafe equipment regardless of other circumstances normally considered in determining fault. I don't know this to be fact, just seems highly possible. 

Personally, I would never run a tire with a load index that low since our cars are so nose heavy, and I'd be paranoid about doing wheel damage from a minor impact. Have you ever ridden in a car with a sidewall that short? It's horrible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ryan glad to hear you got your wheels. I have a B7 A4 Avant and it takes a high load rating and I have ran 2 sets of Flakens that are right at the minimum for the load rating and they are shot in about 20,000 miles and I drive about 30k-40k a year, but I have had 2 sets of Snow tires with very high load ratings and they take lots of miles and no bubbles in the sidewall problems like I also had with the Falkens. What about a different tire in the 215 size that has a higher rating?


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Airy32 said:


> If you don't plan on driving the car you'll be fine. Jk The best reason I've heard to discourage using a tire with an inadequate load rating is - if you were to be involved in an accident the insurance company may potentially find you at fault for using improper or unsafe equipment regardless of other circumstances normally considered in determining fault. I don't know this to be fact, just seems highly possible.
> 
> Personally, I would never run a tire with a load index that low since our cars are so nose heavy, and I'd be paranoid about doing wheel damage from a minor impact. Have you ever ridden in a car with a sidewall that short? It's horrible.


 I haven't been in another heavy car with a soft/short sidewall and underrated tire index. The more I thought of it, it made me nervous. 



[email protected] said:


> Ryan glad to hear you got your wheels. I have a B7 A4 Avant and it takes a high load rating and I have ran 2 sets of Flakens that are right at the minimum for the load rating and they are shot in about 20,000 miles and I drive about 30k-40k a year, but I have had 2 sets of Snow tires with very high load ratings and they take lots of miles and no bubbles in the sidewall problems like I also had with the Falkens. What about a different tire in the 215 size that has a higher rating?


 Thanks again Chris! I've heard of a lot of people bubbling Falkens, I was considering the 452's originally. I looked around and all the 215's are 85, I couldn't find anything higher. I just settled on realizing I probably need some custom forged wheels that are 9" wide to get the stretch I want. I'm gonna roll on these until the end of the year and possibly get custom wheels at that time. Thanks for responding....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can do some custom forged 19x9 Tarmacs right now before anyone has them


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Man that's tempting, could you PM pricing for 18 and 19's. Any idea what the weight would be? 



[email protected] said:


> We can do some custom forged 19x9 Tarmacs right now before anyone has them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The R32 front axle is rated to carry 2,448 lbs ( rear axle is 2,294). The Dunlop can muster 1,135 lbs. max. You'll need to do at least 225/15R19 (XL) to be safe.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Doc! 



[email protected] said:


> The R32 front axle is rated to carry 2,448 lbs ( rear axle is 2,294). The Dunlop can muster 1,135 lbs. max. You'll need to do at least 225/15R19 (XL) to be safe.


----------

